# Black Background



## Jamie (Nov 14, 2006)

There are a few of you that use a reflective black background for your pictures, it looks like black glass. Can someone tell me what material that is? Thanks.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 14, 2006)

Check at some craft stores and see if they have black mylar.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have used black mirror.
Real hard to control the light though.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Nov 14, 2006)

It's black plexi.  You need to put a black background behind it or it will reflect in the plexi.  It is also very hard to keep the dust off of it and any dust will show up in the photos.


----------



## kiddo (Nov 18, 2006)

You can get this effect with Photoshop as well.

Here is an example and instructions:








You must start with a pen pic that has no background (transparent)
Maybe how to remove background should be another tutorial...

Create a new layer and fill it with black.

Use CTRL-j to duplicate the pen picture (this becomes your reflection)

Move the new layer below the original pen pic.

Now flip things around to get a proper reflection:
edit&gt;transform&gt;rotate 180 degrees
edit&gt;transform&gt;flip horizontal

Position your new reflection how pleases you.

Now in the layers pallate, reduce the fill to about 15 to 20 percent.

Thats it!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 18, 2006)

Kiddo - I think I will need to use your photographic services sometime, you certainly make pictures more appealing.[:0][]


----------



## kiddo (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Kiddo - I think I will need to use your photographic services sometime, you certainly make pictures more appealing.[:0][]



Sure Mark, anytime. Send me a few hi-res shots and gimmie a chance to show off a bit. Don't compress or crop them and set your camera on it's highest resolution setting. (largest photo size)

Kiddo


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 21, 2006)

This is getting interesting.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 22, 2006)

I really could use a tutorial on how to PROPERLY remove a background.  Erasing it with the eraser is a little too time consuming, especially when it come to the edges!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 22, 2006)

To answer you question, Jamie (sorry for hi-jacking your thread!) I use a piece of 1/4" black acrylic that I got from a friend of mine that uses it with his laser engraving business.  It is a pain to keep clean so I finally just gave up and don't worryr about the dust specs.  I just edit them out in PaintShop Pro!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 22, 2006)

l wish l new how too do that Kiddo  you make it sound like its so easy! is photo shop pro the place to start.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />l wish l new how too do that Kiddo  you make it sound like its so easy! is photo shop pro the place to start.[]




Yes, if you have a lot of money to spend on software and a lot of time to spend on the learning curve.
I use PS Elements, it is a fraction of the price of pro and about 80% the program.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 22, 2006)

whats the cost of ps Frank ,[]


----------



## kiddo (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is a FREE program that is good for editing images:

http://www.gimp.org/windows/

It is a pretty good alternative to Photo$hop. I'll try to use it to create some of the effects I post here and make up tutorials. Also will try to get some Photoshop tutorials put together for folks who use PS or PS Elements.

Should probably start another thread though and stop hijacking this one.

Kiddo


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 22, 2006)

Kiddo,
I for one would very much appreciate you sharing your PS knowledge with us,  That is the software I use but when to comes to the time to learn it well, I guess I have ADD []


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 22, 2006)

I second kiddo, GIMP is a really great tool! []


----------

